# [SOLVED] USE changes

## Xywa

Witam,

Chciałbym zrobić update systemu, ale mam komunikat że potrzeba zmienić flagi USE. Nie za bardzo wiem, które flagi w którym pakiecie mam zmienić. Listing poniżej. Czy chodzi o pakiet udev?

```
# emerge -puDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7  USE="-zlib*" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/ppl-0.11.2-r1 [0.10.2-r1] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.0-r1 [3.9.5] USE="-lzma%" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.1.10-r1 [3.1.6] USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.9_rc3 [1.0.8]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0g [1.0.0f-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] dev-lang/nacl-toolchain-newlib-0_p7311 [0_p6869-r1]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-171-r5 [164-r2] USE="acl%* gudev%* hwdb%* keymap%* rule_generator%* -action_modeswitch% -debug% -edd% -floppy% -introspection%"                                                                                                            

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/chromium-16.0.912.77 [16.0.912.75]

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1 [4.96]

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/openrc-0.9.8.1 [0.9.4] USE="-static-libs%" 

[ebuild     U  ] app-mobilephone/obexd-0.44 [0.42]

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/opera-11.61.1250 [11.60.1185]

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

#required by sys-fs/udev-171-r5[extras], required by net-wireless/bluez-4.98-r1, required by app-mobilephone/obexd-0.44, required by net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.1, required by kde-base/solid-4.7.4[bluetooth], required by kde-base/ksmserver-4.7.4, required by kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.7.4, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib
```

Last edited by Xywa on Thu Jan 26, 2012 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Garrappachc

=sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

----------

## Xywa

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> =sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.7 -zlib

 

Thx! SOLVED

----------

